# JACKSON Area Meet and Greet.



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Hey Fellas, who is in? 

I am Thinking Friday the 4th or Saturday the 5th. I know its a little early but want to guage the interest. 

I think the place we met last year was the Brass Rail?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'd stop by if we could push it out a week, I've got committments on those two dates.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Just noticed it. Still happening?


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I think we will postpone until more are available.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Im in. Just let me know the date and time.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

How about Artesian Wells which is located on the corner of 12 and 127. January 19th 6 pm. They got a bunch of TVs real good food and of course beverages.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

so these meet and greet just a bunch of ms members get together and meet up and do some chatting? Newer to the site so dont know all the info?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

pretty much


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

alright well that wells place sounds good to me


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

We need more guys to respond, so we can see who all is gonna come


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

just looked and think thats a good idea count me in (6:00 is prime fishing time though) i joined a year ago and went to last springs brown blast !rich m a local took me - i think we placed 7th -but had a meet and dinner after weigh ins that was very cool!!


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

This one will pretty much be beer and food. I dont think there will be ice to fish on the 19th. I figured we could watch the playoff games and shoot the $***.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

sounds good !! but ill bet you a beer ill be fishing that day january always has a thaw - then its winter as normal ! in a couple of weeks youll look in the freezer and get jealouse of the meat as it will be warmer than you


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

hey if your still looking for the gills :lol: let me get you a limit ! for a six pack or crappies or catfish  also would like to find some locals to team up on finding some walleyes next freeze- sand -devils -vineyard -round-duck


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

My sons birthday is the 19th...but I think we just moved the party to the 20th now. If that remains the case, I should finally be able to make it to one of these M & G's.

Captain Jay


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone else out there want to maybe join us? Jan 19th.


----------



## Outdoorsman54 (Mar 30, 2005)

Would love to come, unfortunately I will be at work until 10 pm.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I'd like to make it since that is my local watering hole. Unfortunately I will be out of town doing a fish fry for the father in law.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright we will let this thread go away and maybe organize one later in Feb.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I want to make this one for sure this time and Feb. sounds good to me.

a few other locals that may be interested are ....

Fred Bear

Ed B

Ridge_runner 7 (formally Maydar 1)

Long Spurs 

Redd Head

nosleeptillbrooklyn


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Well theres a few. If anyone knows how to contact them other than PM then please do so. Other than that lets start sending them PM's. The sooner we get everyone in this thread the sooner we can make a date


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

count me in(though im lansing area) Id still like to meet some fellow ms members!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Hey!!!! Put me on the PM list. Whould love to meet some more people to help get my butt out of the house.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Just found this thread. Pick a date and if I'm able, I will be there!


----------

